
Critical vulnerabilities in LastPass plugins for Chrome, Firefox leak passwords - ComputerGuru
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/03/21/lastpass_vulnerabilities/?mt=1490185154916
======
ComputerGuru
The craziest thing is that apparently LastPass' "fix" for the published
vulnerabilities was just to disable DNS for the demo'd link, and the
vulnerability may actually still be live if performed via the IP address!

